# Health insurance enrollment for TLs?



## thereshegoes (Dec 22, 2020)

I've recently just returned to work at Spot after a two year hiatus and was brought back as a TL. I remembered when I was a TL before, I could enroll in benefits immediately after getting in role, but now the HR team member at my store told me I have to wait a year or until open enrollment to try and get my benefits? This is insane, does anyone have some info to send my way to help me out. I definitely can't wait that long... ooof.


----------



## allnew2 (Dec 22, 2020)

If you just started you have to work a 1000hr or a year to get your benefits


----------



## ele1 (Dec 22, 2020)

From what I remember it is after 90 days or during open enrollment. Our new benefit years starts in March so you would be best off waiting if your eligibility starts just before.  (No time to use the benefits to their fullest). Also out benefits are not what they used to be.


----------



## thereshegoes (Dec 22, 2020)

allnew2 said:


> If you just started you have to work a 1000hr or a year to get your benefits


how is that even possible? even as a full time employee? when did they change this because it used to be you could enroll within the first thirty days of employment


----------



## happygoth (Dec 22, 2020)

thereshegoes said:


> how is that even possible? even as a full time employee? when did they change this because it used to be you could enroll within the first thirty days of employment


If you work 39 hours a week it will take you only six months to reach 1000 hours, 30 hrs/week you will hit 1000 by the nine-month mark.


----------



## Yetive (Dec 22, 2020)

A Team Leader will need to enroll in benefits within 90 days of hire.  You should get a packet in the mail with the plans and how to enroll.  Go to the benefits website and look around.  Our last new hire TL didn't get his packet, so be proactive about following up.


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Dec 23, 2020)

allnew2 said:


> If you just started you have to work a 1000hr or a year to get your benefits


TL’s are different. They are eligible after 90 days.


----------

